# Some insects found in Singapore



## Bukitimah (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, I am new to photography (6 months) and is fascinated with macro, especially shooting insects. They are very beautiful and never complain.


----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 2, 2011)

I am sorry, somehow I either forgotten how to upload my photo or it just don't work! Let figure this out first.


----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 2, 2011)

lol I like how the first one has a camera around his neck LMFAO!!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 2, 2011)

Some really cool spiders in there!  Love to see more from your region.


----------



## carlos58 (Jul 6, 2011)

great set and lovely shots


----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Meekminx (Jul 23, 2011)

These are fantastic. My only real recommendation is to not clip their antennas off! They don't like that! 

The first picture is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, thank you for your comments. a few more just to share


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

The dragonfly with the pink tail has amazing color, Great shot!


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 30, 2011)

Buki

Please don't take me wrong, but in most shots the light is too hard. You need a good diffuser.
These photos deserve it, they are good.

:thumbup:


----------



## ramblingman (Jul 30, 2011)

Those shots are awesome but I have to agree ...get a cloth to wrap around your flash or a coffee filter would help ... not to close to flash she'll catch on fire ...that should help  ...Or I like the omni defuser's ... but you've done a great job!


----------



## ramblingman (Jul 30, 2011)

Actin I love you signature .... and I love my D90 as well !


----------

